# Face Mounting Wood Shutters



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for some creative solutions here - - - I've been adding raised-panel shutters to my farmhouse over the last year. For shutters that I'm mounting to the original section, I'm using functional mounting hardware (allows for open and closing).

For a newer section of my house, I want to direct-mount the shutters to the plaster section of the house (functional hardware doesn't make sense for this new construction).

I want them to be removable for periodic cleaning/painting, so don't want to screw them directly to the masonry. The only other online suggestion is to use Z-Bar hardware, but feels like a good wind would whip them right off. 
Any creative suggestions to get them mounted?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Z-Bar, French cleat, or keyhole are really the options unless you can tolerate exposed fasteners.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would be a pain to get the Z-Bar installed correctly but if you fastened the one at the top with the lip going up and the one at the bottom going down you could maybe slide them in from the side if you had room. Unless it was really sloppy I don't think wind would pull it off.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Screws are about as easy a fastening method for removal and replacement as I can think of. With the modern drill/driver it is a piece of simplicity.

George


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Industrial weather proof Velcro.


----------



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

*Keyhole option*



shoot summ said:


> Z-Bar, French cleat, or keyhole are really the options unless you can tolerate exposed fasteners.


Shoot Summ - - For the keyhole option, would it be better to rout the keyhold into the rails of the shutter, or buy a keyhole hanger and screw it into the back of the shutter? I like that option the best, but want to figure out the best long-term option for this.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

kgroschopp said:


> Shoot Summ - - For the keyhole option, would it be better to rout the keyhold into the rails of the shutter, or buy a keyhole hanger and screw it into the back of the shutter? I like that option the best, but want to figure out the best long-term option for this.


I personally like shutters to sit very flush with the mounting surface, so I would route into the back of the shutter.

You could also do a french cleat with a small/trim screw to lock it to the cleat. There are some trim screws that have very tiny heads, would only be visible when you are within a couple of feet of the shutter.

http://www.grkfasteners.com/index.php/en/products/fin-trim


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

With any type of hanger I think you would still be safer with at least one screw to firmly secure them, from a distance I doubt it would be noticeable.


----------



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thanks for all the feedback*

Thanks guys - - Appreciate all the input. I'm giong to look at the keyhole option and see what makes the most sense for my application.


----------

